# What happened to fly ******?



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

No disrespect to 2cool, but I used to stalk fly ****** and it seems dead now... It was pretty good at one time, what happened? Did I miss something?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Like all forum sites they have their ups and downs. Still a lot of good info and laughs there if you look them up. They will be back.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Golden said:


> Like all forum sites they have their ups and downs. Still a lot of good info and laughs there if you look them up. They will be back.


Ok thanks, it used to be really busy and now, almost dead it seems.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Fix fly *******

Anybody know who, when or why fly ****** is down? Need contact info from my inbox! Thanks


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks like they might not have paid the web hosting company.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Some of those guys were a little to full of themselves to be taken seriously. Or maybe that was their intention. Too much smack talk and bickering for me, though it was amusing at times.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Dear Coco,

Don't be sad, im sure it will be back soon.


----------

